

Apple accused of impersonating police in effort to recover lost iPhone 5 - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2011/09/02/apple-accused-of-impersonating-police-during-effort-to-recover-lost-iphone-5-prototype/

======
pimeys
This is scary. A step closer to the future visions I saw in the movies when I
was a kid.

